# Oswego County NY



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

OK here we are.. true lake effect snow belt-ers! How many people are from the area?


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Come on I know there is someone else from the area... maybe Cayuga, Jefferson or Onondaga Counties!


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm just outside of Utica, in the Town Of Marcy, in Oneida Co. Glad to not be in the Tug hill plateau!!!!


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

I am in New Haven.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm formerly of Minetto (just outside Oswego). I miss the snow we get up there.


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Minetto... Thats were I am now.. Doing to new Stewarts (formally the old Hotel on 48)


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I just gassed up at Stewart's on their opening day, Saturday morning.


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

10 cents off and a lot of sales Buy One get One Crap.... They opened Wednesday but they did the grand on Saturday


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I had to leave the snow there last night, wanted to bring it with me, haha. Looks like a plowable event.


----------



## CGlisson (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm plowing in Dewitt (Onondaga County), but would love to come plow up there when you guys get pounded and we don't!

E-mail me at [email protected] if you ever need help!


----------

